# Consulta, distorsión total de un equipo



## freddi16 (Mar 12, 2010)

Buenas a todos, queria comentarles que estoy pensando comprarme un pequeño equipo de home theatre, que esta publicado aca:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-80510725-home-theater-51-y-21-madera-control-remoto-dvd-pc-aux-gtia-_JM_

aca encontre otra imagen por internet:
http://www.computerspot.com.ar/publicaciones/images/pagoda9006_01.jpg

en esta segunda imagen dice que el equipo, funcionando a 1 W (por los 5 parlatenes y el subw, obvio) tiene una distorsión de 0,5 %; ¿Es eso mucha distorsion? (tengan en cuenta que serian en total 6 W, porque son 5 parlantes + el subw)

Calculen tambien que el equipo no es muy caro, rondará los 75 u$s, así que no espero una cosa de alta fidelidad. Pero me surgió la duda y les quiero consultar..

Saludos !

PD: cualquier comentario es bien recibido!


----------



## piripipri (Mar 13, 2010)

no lo tengo claro pero creo quee asta el 1% de distorsion, el oido no lo nota


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2010)

piripipri dijo:


> no lo tengo claro pero creo que hasta el 1% de distorsion, el oido no lo nota


Como dijo Confucio Filosofo Chino (551 a.C. - 479 a.C.), _"Todas las dudas del universo se contestan con una sola palabra *'Depende'* "_
Digamos que el humano promedio es capaz de percibir distorsiones algo inferiores al 1%, pero el mismo humano con entrenamiento de oído puede llegar a detectar distorsiones de 0,2% y excepcionalmente bastante menos.

Y para agregar algo más a la confusión y caos general, la distorsión se detecta distinta a distintos niveles de SPL (Presión sonora) y a distintas frecuencias.


----------

